# Halibut Substitute



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

What's a good substitute for halibut in a braised dish with olives, capers, tomato sauce, onion, and garlic?

Shel


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

I'd say sea bass or grouper


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Sea bass refers to many fish species, and there are numerous fish that fall under the heading of grouper. I'm on the pacific coast of the US, and atlantic species are prbably not going yto cut it. So, any particular sea bass or grouper you'd suggest?

Shel


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Oh, Im closer to the Atantic I guess. They don't have sea bass in the pacific?

Black or red grouper (definately not Goliath Grouper), and by sea bass I mean the toothfish which is commonly sold as Chilian sea bass.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

not pacific but cod or scrod would substitute....pretty much any firm white fish....shark?

Puttenesca? we've made it with a strip of orange zest and chili flakes too...basil three.....

shellfish works well also with that dish.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Not quite a "traditional" puttanesca, but pretty close. I'd like it with big, fresh, wild shrimp, but I'm going to be making this for a friend and she doesn't care much for shrimp.

Tks,

Shel


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

I'd go with snapper....sear the skin side, scored of course and then flip
and add braising liquid....holds up well.....stay with a larger filet cut of 
genuine red snapper though....yellowtails, mangrove, and hog, don't work
as well.....believe it or not, sword is really nice braised, just make sure and
get some double cut steaks....2 to 3 inches thick work best....good luck!!!


----------



## bazza (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi I am from the UK and frankly I am stunned by some of your replies. The only fish I would substitute for halibut would be turbot, however I am not sure of its availabilty on your side of the pond. It is a more expensive than halibut which itself is costly over here.


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

I don't think any of us meant our suggestions were a good sustitute for 
the halibut, but, a good suggestion for a braised fish dish........


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Turbot, aren't those flat? Why do you think that would work? You mean the tastes are similar?


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

Yeah I agree, halibut is a pretty specialized texture so hard to "duplicate" from the "fish" angle. But if what you are looking for is a "delivery system" for a sauce then many firm fleshed white fish work as shroom said and many other suggested. I too would use a snapper for that particular sauce. I also think a nice cod or scrod would work as well. Swordfish would also be very good with the sauce as would a tuna but the texture would be completely different!!! Especially if you poached the swordfish or tuna in olive oil as a cooking method prior to saucing! MMmmmmm!


----------



## bazza (Apr 2, 2007)

Yeah turbot and halibut are both flat and similar in texture I think the original thread was asking for a substitute for halibut. Sorry for late reply I don't get on here too often. Find it fascinating though.


----------



## transformation (Oct 10, 2007)

I would use pickerel or black cod


----------

